# I feel so bad :(



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

So i was looking on my local craigslist and i ran into a ad on there for this poor lil female lc chi she is being rehomed to anyone with money she has been passed around in 3 different homes and she is only 4 months old! she has been shaved because of fleas and no potty training has been done with her. I feel so bad and i dont know what to do. I dont want her again go to a home who isnt going to treat her right. I may have to just give a hundred up for her just so i know she has a good home! I have so many mixed emotions about this. any adivice?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Mouvelous said:


> So i was looking on my local craigslist and i ran into a ad on there for this poor lil female lc chi she is being rehomed to anyone with money she has been passed around in 3 different homes and she is only 4 months old! she has been shaved because of fleas and no potty training has been done with her. I feel so bad and i dont know what to do. I dont want her again go to a home who isnt going to treat her right. I may have to just give a hundred up for her just so i know she has a good home! I have so many mixed emotions about this. any adivice?


It may just be a sad story that someone is telling so people will want to buy her. We get that alot here on CL. I totally know how you feel tho, i try to stay away from CL for that very reason. So many people gets a dog simply on a whim or because its so cute they just have to take it home. All the while remaining completely ignorant to the facts of the dedication and time consuming efforts it takes to properly raise a puppy. There are those of them who are so clueless i truely pitty them, then there are the ones i could grab by the throat and smack a few times.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

There are so many bad things happening on Craigslist with pets. I have stopped looking at them on there. Its very very sad. Perhaps you could send an email to the person asking names and numbers of the people who had him before. And then make you a few phone calls. Before you decide.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

carrieandcricket said:


> There are so many bad things happening on Craigslist with pets. I have stopped looking at them on there. Its very very sad. Perhaps you could send an email to the person asking names and numbers of the people who had him before. And then make you a few phone calls. Before you decide.


That sounds like a good idea to avoid a scam. I can't look at craig's list for that reason (pets). I won't even go to the website for the humane society. At least once a dog enters Finn's rescue, the dog has a home for life.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

i know craigslist is full of horrible people and really was just internet surfing. i am waiting for the lady to send me a better picture of her before i decide to take her . she says she is rehoming due to to many dogs and one of her big dogs just had a litter of 9 puppies (go figure) and had has this pup less then a month. it makes me upset dont want to see the poor pup go to a mill or to someone worse cause she is asking very little for her. i just want her to find a good home.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This is definitely one of those people who need a ruddy good slapping! Sigh, these oxygen thieves walk among us.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

ive never even heard of shaving a dog to help get rid of fleas i wouldnt even think of doing so. my first thought would be flea treat not shaving!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I HAD to shave my Pomeranian rescue she was so infested with fleas she was coated in blooded. And no matter how many baths I gave her the fleas would not let up. I was not willing to allow her to spend the night with Frontline on her letting the fleas slowly die off. 

So I shaved her bald and picked her clean and THEN I flea treated her with frontline.

I need to block craigslist. There is a female Chi is serious need of help on my local craigslist and I want her so bad. But I share a home with my mother and she does not want a 5th. It's killer.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

obviously i need to block craigslist also. I am a huge animal lover i help with spay and nuetering stay cats in local communities. and always give to any animal in need but when you see a poorly shaved scared chihuahua puppy with scabs on your computer screen it just brings me to tears. especially when the owner is offering her up for basically nothing ( very scary thing to do on craigslist) just makes me cry


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

We are all animal lovers on here and that is why it is so hard. I am a first time dog owner but am also devoted to my two cats. I too have to just not look. It will drive you crazy. I do the very best for my pets and that is all anyone can ask for. If we all adopted evey pet in need than we could not give our pets the great life they have. I am a fan of donations to reputable animal shelters who promote spay/neuter in the hopes that as many animals as possible find a good home.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly if you can grab her I would esp after the arrive I posted yesterday of people getting small pets off CL to use as target practice. I never go to CL because it breaks my heart


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish I could take in every animal I see in need. I would be busy, and happy. It is just very sad, and I think every posting like aught to be investigated by the police.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

In Canada we aren't allowed to post pet on craigslist there is no section for it at all and it's in the rules no pets!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> In Canada we aren't allowed to post pet on craigslist there is no section for it at all and it's in the rules no pets!



You can post pets for adoption with small rehoming fee, but you can't sell...which is great.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mouvelous said:


> So i was looking on my local craigslist and i ran into a ad on there for this poor lil female lc chi she is being rehomed to anyone with money she has been passed around in 3 different homes and she is only 4 months old! she has been shaved because of fleas and no potty training has been done with her. I feel so bad and i dont know what to do. I dont want her again go to a home who isnt going to treat her right. I may have to just give a hundred up for her just so i know she has a good home! I have so many mixed emotions about this. any adivice?



Mandy, if you truly think this dog needs your help, if you can offer it the
behavioral, physical, emotional and veterinary care it needs or may need in
the future then yes take it. If you have the knowledge, the finances and the
time, why not help out? If you can't provide all that for this pup at this time,
then you can always contact the current owner, ask for a description of the
dog, ask for pictures and ask to help them find this pooch a good home by
using these tools and your expertise. Explain to them the dangers of posting
a pet on CL for such a low fee, and offer to help them weed out people with
bad motives. You can help post ads and communicate with potential adopters.
Or if you know of trust worthy non-kill shelters you can put them in contact.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

well i am grabbing her tomorrow evening 75$ and the vet bill tomorrow is worth saving her!:foxes15: she looks so sad the owner sent me a pic of her and its posted below her name is Tillie she said this was the "BEST" picture she could take she has a big old nice scab on her tail it doesnt show. She will get the best home i can give her. Craigslist need to ban selling of animals also but ebay classifieds is just as bad since they allow byb.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mouvelous said:


> well i am grabbing her tomorrow evening 75$ and the vet bill tomorrow is worth saving her!:foxes15: she looks so sad the owner sent me a pic of her and its posted below her name is Tillie she said this was the "BEST" picture she could take she has a big old nice scab on her tail it doesnt show. She will get the best home i can give her. Craigslist need to ban selling of animals also but ebay classifieds is just as bad since they allow byb.


Thank you for saving her! She looks so sad! I can't wait to watch her blossom in your care!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucky little dog. I'm sure she will be a sweetheart with some loving!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Now I'm excited to hear updates on little Tillie


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

well i called, left voice mails, text and emailed her all day with no responce i was suppose to get her at 2 pm. So i decided to use a fake a email and ask her if she was still available she immediately replied saying yes and doubled her price  i guess she is just in it for the money. And 7 hrs later has still not replied to me. I feel even worse now. not only is that poor puppy in rouch shape emotionally and physically but she is being used to bring in cash.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

That is absolutely horrible! Unfortunately you see it alot of it oncraigslist. There are alot of "puppy flippers". They buy a puppy or dog off someone on craigslist fairly cheap....usually free. And then they turn around and try to sell the same puppy for $300


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's terrible! I am so sorry.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hate people who do that! ugh! and the only thing you can really do is flag there posts on craigslist but that does not stop them from creating another listing.

Sorry your going through this.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

she wont even answer my posts, not even when i offered her more money. I am truly heart broken this is the way society is. Lil tillie will be in my mind i hope she finds a good home that will treat her well.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you have a friend you could give the money to? Then your friend can meet up and get Tillie and bring her back to you.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder, does she even really have the dog? I mean I can take a random pic of any dog anywhere and post it online. I know it doesn't seem fair and it really isn't. It is a scam. Can you call you local DA? Maybe they can do something about it.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

LaceyBlue said:


> Do you have a friend you could give the money to? Then your friend can meet up and get Tillie and bring her back to you.


I really dont think any of my friends are going to be willing to go get her and bring her back 3 hr round trip after my ordeal with her.

I finally heard from her she said she didnt think her chi was going to be cared for. she didnt ask me anything i volunteered tons of refrence from personal to my boss ( i take my babies with me to work) to my vet to my groomers. even rescues and non profit ogranization i work with. I take care of my dogs. I already had a vet appointment for her to get shots groomed blood work done and set up her spay appointment TODAY.

I truly think something is fishy about this lady.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

well my mother just called me and told me she is now on ebayclassifieds. 4 month old chihuahua | Port Huron | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 21127481


now listed for 250$ she just wants money for her not a home.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is absolutely disgusting. I feel so bad for that poor girl. I really hope someone that actually cares about her finds her. This owner is despicable. I can't even believe it. I am so sorry Mandy. This has to be so hard for you.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh Mandy i'm so sorry. What a sick person


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you for haveing a big heart and saveing little tillie i saw her pic shes going to be beautiful once you fill her with food and lots of love your a very kind person thank you again


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

Thanks ladies. you have no idea she was in my grasps i couldve done so much for her. I guess it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

We should all bombard her ebay ad with emails, what a filthy, rotten, cow - I hope her karma is swift and brutal.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> We should all bombard her ebay ad with emails, what a filthy, rotten, cow - I hope her karma is swift and brutal.


LOL I was thinking the same thing post nasty comments about her or bad ratings on Ebay and maybe she would give the pup to Mouvelous. LOL but my fear is she would take it out on the pup.


----------

